# Are you just a robot?



## blam (May 13, 2022)

As someone who loves languages, there is a famous theory known as the input hypothesis, that is we learn languages primarily through input. This method emphasizes listening and reading (inputs) vs writing and speaking (output).

Language is pretty amazing. Humans are able to pick up the nuances of accents, grammatical rules etc etc even from the days prior to the internet and without formal education.

Just a few days ago, it got me thinking, could this also apply to our political belief? Are our political belief just determined by the media that we consume? Or are we getting the facts and making our own independent conclusion? Speaking for the general population of course, there are always special cases.

If we are taking stands based on the media that we consume, then what good is democracy? For that one person that is able to control the media would control us. We are then not exercising our own independent choice even if we think we are independent. Our actions had already been programmed by our media.

See? Then democracy is really useless. Ultimately, we want to make the correct decision. The theory for democracy is that the different ideas would battle out in the marketplace, so the best idea wins, and this best idea is also be the correct decision. Making the correct decision benefits everyone as a whole in a Hume like utilitarianism sense even those who originally disagreed with the idea. But if we make decisions based on the media that we consume, then our decisions are really controlled by the media which is a handful of individuals. Then what benefit is this.


----------



## espola (May 13, 2022)

blam said:


> As someone who loves languages, there is a famous theory known as the input hypothesis, that is we learn languages primarily through input. This method emphasizes listening and reading (inputs) vs writing and speaking (output).
> 
> Language is pretty amazing. Humans are able to pick up the nuances of accents, grammatical rules etc etc even from the days prior to the internet and without formal education.
> 
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Glad to see you're still using that reply..


----------



## crush (May 14, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Glad to see you're still using that reply..


Joseph Espola and little Sunshine Side Kick are the Coo Coo Police.  Blam throws out some ideas and dreams and all Grandpa Espola does ia rain on his parade.


----------



## blam (May 15, 2022)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Try this experiment. List down a list of your news sources for a week. Look at it and categorized them into their ideological spectrum. 

Then ask yourself, are you making sure that you are getting your news from a diversed spectrum of view points? 

If not, then you are just like a religious believer.

Our news media have replaced religion. Religion was once used to control the masses. Today, it is the news media.

I need to save the above quote. I created it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2022)

blam said:


> Try this experiment. List down a list of your news sources for a week. Look at it and categorized them into their ideological spectrum.
> 
> Then ask yourself, are you making sure that you are getting your news from a diversed spectrum of view points?
> 
> ...


Easy blam...
You're about knee high in your own bull sheeot..


----------



## blam (May 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Easy blam...
> You're about knee high in your own bull sheeot..


Try my experiement. Your political stance is exactly the same as the news media your are consuming. You are being brainwashed without even realizing it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 17, 2022)

blam said:


> Try my experiement. Your political stance is exactly the same as the news media your are consuming. You are being brainwashed without even realizing it.


Try your experiment? 
You assume way more than you know. 


Here's a short list of the media I consume....
VENTURA COUNTY STAR
LA TIMES
WSJ
WASHINGTON POST
NY TIMES
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC 
FORBES....

CBS NEWS 2
NBC NEWS 4
ABC NEWS 7
FOX NEWS 11

FOX NEWS CHANNEL
CNN 
PBS
MSLSD

There ya go blam blam...


----------



## blam (May 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Try your experiment?
> You assume way more than you know.
> 
> 
> ...


All English Western sources. Let me guess...you are pro Ukraine, believe that there exist Uigyur concentration camps in China, perhaps a bit skeptical about vaccination but is vaccinated fully.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

blam said:


> All English Western sources. Let me guess...you are pro Ukraine, believe that there exist Uigyur concentration camps in China, perhaps a bit skeptical about vaccination but is vaccinated fully.


Let me guess, you're a far left wack who believes Putin is a good man and he invaded Ukraine because it's under nazi leadership. 
PS - I have no problems with vaccinations because I trust my English speaking and western educated family doctor....

Geeezzzus !!


----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let me guess, you're a far left wack who believes Putin is a good man and he invaded Ukraine because it's under nazi leadership.
> PS - I have no problems with vaccinations because I trust my English speaking and western educated family doctor....
> 
> Geeezzzus !!


"a far left wack who believes Putin is a good man" -- does such a person exist?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2022)

espola said:


> "a far left wack who believes Putin is a good man" -- does such a person exist?


See blam blam...


----------

